# Agency Affiliation for Recertification



## TacEMT (Jun 16, 2011)

So I have a question regarding Agency Affiliations. I see to re certify with the NREMT-B, you need to be affiliated with some agency. What about EMTs that don't technically work for official EMS agencies? like casinos, resorts, clubs, or volunteer organizations. These EMTs do get much patient contact and are using their EMT skills but probably don't have an official medical direction. Are they still able to re certify on active status?


----------



## izibo (Jun 16, 2011)

TacEMT said:


> So I have a question regarding Agency Affiliations. I see to re certify with the NREMT-B, you need to be affiliated with some agency. What about EMTs that don't technically work for official EMS agencies? like casinos, resorts, clubs, or volunteer organizations. These EMTs do get much patient contact and are using their EMT skills but probably don't have an official medical direction. Are they still able to re certify on active status?



If you don't have official medical direction, you're not really functioning as an EMT. It's kind of a big requirement.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 16, 2011)

Actually, only thing the Basic level is required is to be able to have a training officer verify your skills... as well, you can go non-active level. The advanced and Paramedic require one to be currently working or participating at that level to re-register. 

R/r 911


----------



## TacEMT (Jun 16, 2011)

As far as the website shows, even the national EMT-B level requires agency affiliation for re certification. The inactive status requires all the same to re certify, but does not need agency affiliation.

Where I am at, many night clubs, sport stadiums, casinos, and other densely populated facilities hire their own on site EMTs that work specifically for the property, usually within the security department. I am not sure if they have medical direction.

Do on site EMTs that work for a specific property have to affiliate then or do they always remain inactive on the national level? What about Emergency Room Technicians, are hospitals and health care facilities alone considered to be agencies that can be affiliated with?


----------



## TacEMT (Jun 17, 2011)

Actually I found my answer. I decided to call the NREMT and the person was very helpful in answering my question regarding agency affiliation and re certification. Basically affiliating with an agency is only required if you want to re certify online and speed up the process. If your agency is not listed, then you submit the paper application and fill in the employer information. As said, the training officer just has to verify your skills.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 29, 2011)

Any idea if a non emergency transport service count as an "agency"? Im thinking no, right?  so....if your not affiliated, you will loose your certification??? I surely hope not!


----------

